# Help! garage remote stolen



## Eli Mairs (Sep 12, 2011)

Hoping someone can help.

We inadvertently left our garage door open last night. 
When I left for work this morning, I found my passenger door wide open. Nothing appeared to be missing.
My husband later told me that his remote was missing, and his door slightly open. My remote wasn't taken.

We're worried that someone might return, and try to break in via the garage.

Does anyone know how, or is it even possible, to change the code on the garage door opener/remote, so that the stolen one becomes useless? 

It  is a  Sears 3/4 hp craftsman 315.

Lesson learned - Always check to make  sure the garage door is closed upon retiring, and keep car doors locked.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 12, 2011)

On the back of the unit hanging from the ceiling, there should be a dial which can be used to change the remote code.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2011)

Until you get this straightened out, simply disengage the garage door opener at night and when you aren't at home, and latch the garage door.

Have you called Sears?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 12, 2011)

Both the door opener and the remote use DIP switches - if you open the cover of the remote and the door opener you should see them.  There will be either eight of them or 12 of them.  They will be small plastic tabs, probably white.

The DIP switches need to match for the units to work, so you can easily change the code just by setting some of the DIP switches to different settings.  Just make sure they are set the same on the remote and on the garage door.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 12, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Both the door opener and the remote use DIP switches - if you open the cover of the remote and the door opener you should see them.  There will be either eight of them or 12 of them.  They will be small plastic tabs, probably white.
> 
> The DIP switches need to match for the units to work, so you can easily change the code just by setting some of the DIP switches to different settings.  Just make sure they are set the same on the remote and on the garage door.



Looks like your unit may use a more modern than the old dipswitches.  Your Users Manusal should provide instructions on how to reprogram.  You probably will need to change the code on the garage door opener, then put the remote back through its "Learn" routine.

If you Google, you will find several websites that will give you step-by-step instructions for reprogramming the Craftsman 315 remote.  But I think you first need to change the code on the garage door opener.


----------



## Mel (Sep 12, 2011)

If this is the model I think it is, it is very easy to do.

As suggested, you will set the opener to the learn mode, erase all current codes, and reprogram it to accept only the current opener you have (plus any replacements you buy).  You can also add a keypad the same way.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 12, 2011)

Mel said:


> If this is the model I think it is, it is very easy to do.
> 
> As suggested, you will set the opener to the learn mode, erase all current codes, and reprogram it to accept only the current opener you have (plus any replacements you buy).  You can also add a keypad the same way.


Won't they need to change the code on the opener itself?  Otherwise won't the remote simply relearn the same code as before, which would be the same as the code in the stolen unit?


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd check the owner's manual but I think you hold the button in on the actual opener which should light an LED and after about 10 seconds it should go back out. This should erase the codes. Then press the button again. With the light on press your remote(s) so it(they) learn(s) a new code.


----------



## mas (Sep 13, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Won't they need to change the code on the opener itself?  Otherwise won't the remote simply relearn the same code as before, which would be the same as the code in the stolen unit?



If it's a "rolling code" set, then when you erase the current code and re-learn the transmitter(remote unit) you have, the old-stolen one will no longer work.  That's the idea behind the rolling code set-up, so some one can't learn your code with a sniffer-transmitting device.  You need to put the opener in the learn mode and then hit the transmitter before it will learn the (new) code.  This prevents some one from intercepting your code and simply programming a remote to operate the opener.


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 13, 2011)

All good advice.  Please call the police.


----------



## funtime (Sep 13, 2011)

You need new remotes - they  may have instructions on the new remotes as how to change it out.  If your garage is attached to your home, make sure you put a deadbolt on that door.  I would also disengage the garage door in a down position until you can figure things out.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Sep 13, 2011)

Mel said:


> If this is the model I think it is, it is very easy to do.
> 
> As suggested, you will set the opener to the learn mode, erase all current codes, and reprogram it to accept only the current opener you have (plus any replacements you buy).  You can also add a keypad the same way.



Yes! This is exactly what my husband did today with your help. He also bought another opener and added it.

I feel much safer now. Had difficulty sleeping, waiting to hear the garage door opening in the middle of the night.

Thanks for everyone's help. 

Can always count on Tuggers for solutions!!


----------

